# Mystery part!



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've just started to tear down a Rancilio MD40 grinder. Something was rattling inside and I wanted to find out exactly what it was.

When I took the bottom off, this mystery part fell out. Anyone know these machines well enough to hazard a guess as to what the devil it is?


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

It's a 20 pence piece. They can be easily replaced - You can get 5 for a quid at most banks!


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah - sorry but you did ask for it! I have one in bits in a box buried at the workshop - Monday / Tuesday when I get chance I'll have a look and see - will let you know if I see anything


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha. Yeah I suppose I did ask for it.

I found another one actually (same mystery part, not 40p). No idea where they've come from!

Appreciate your help


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it solid or hollow?


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Figured it out! When I got further into the machine, I had to remove a couple of bolts which attach the motor to the upper housing. Looks like someone had removed these bolts before (maybe in error when trying to get the lower burr carrier off?) and the spacers had fallen into the casing.

So these are spacers which stop you from over tightening. Hopefully the grinder will run a little more accurately with these back in place.

Also managed to fix the doser. Good day so far!


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Well you beat me to it! - My one (in bits) is a MD50 but very similar and has the same spacers. Glad you got it sorted.


----------

